# sharpening a Misono UX10



## nutmeg (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

working as a chef I use for prep a lot of "good" carbon knives like Kato damascus, Shigefusa or Watanabe Kintaro Ame but for (sometimes very busy) dinner service the only one I can live with is a small Misono UX10 210 mm. Difficult to imagine working with an other knife in these moments, it feels like a friendly weapon or a magic finger to me.
The (only) problem is that its edge retention is not that good and it won't be that sharp even than a Mac Pro.
Or maybe I'm doing something wrong? 

I use a Hakka lv2,5 and leather strop on it , do you guys think it could be too soft?
What's your secret to make this knife give the best of itself?

Thanks for your input :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Benuser (Apr 13, 2015)

Have you ever sharpened it, and did you stick with the factory edge?


----------



## berko (Apr 13, 2015)

ive used an ux10 for a month and didnt notice these problems. try to set the bevel new with a coarser stone. where are you from?


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 14, 2015)

berko said:


> ive used an ux10 for a month and didnt notice these problems. try to set the bevel new with a coarser stone. where are you from?



I'm french but live in Würzburg, Germany.



Benuser said:


> Have you ever sharpened it, and did you stick with the factory edge?



Yes and no.. 
At the beginning I only sharpened it with the Apex Pro Edge as I was really new to free hand but tried to stick as much as possible to the factory bevel.
But it made the convex bevel become flat. Anyway, I've been sharpened it for two years with stones and I believe it is still pretty close to the 70/30 I had at the beginning with the Apex.

I get all my carbon and SS knives verrry sharp but these UX10 (I also have a 120mm and a 300mm) feel a bit like "gummy" on stones and won't get that sharp..


----------



## Benuser (Apr 14, 2015)

Great to hear you solved at least one problem with the Misono: a weak, very polished and overly convexed factory edge. Two and half years in a professional environment, some EdgePRO use, I guess it has got quite fat behind the edge. That could explain the poor edge retention as you will use more force than with a thinner blade, and the board contact impact on the edge is greater as well. With edge retention problems I would suggest a single microbevel of 30 degree. If the blade is thin enough it shouldn't harm performance. As you're in Germany, send it for thinning to Jürgen Schanz, Stutensee in Baden/Württemberg. Ask to maintain the existing asymmetry.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 14, 2015)

[/url][/IMG]
The die links a Bit live this


----------



## berko (Apr 14, 2015)

> send it for thinning to Jürgen Schanz, Stutensee in Baden/Württemberg. Ask to maintain the existing asymmetry.



best advise. jürgen charges something like 16 euro for that, i guess.


----------



## berko (Apr 14, 2015)

otherwise, if you want, send it over and ill sharpen it for you. im in aachen.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 14, 2015)

nutmeg said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> The die links a Bit live this



The edge looks a bit like this. Thanks T9! &#128521;
Thanks for the thining, you guys are great!


----------



## jkao (Apr 20, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but were you able to get it sharper? I'm having similar issues that it just doesn't get that sharp compared to my other stainless and carbon steel knives.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 20, 2017)

jkao said:


> I know this is an old post, but were you able to get it sharper? I'm having similar issues that it just doesn't get that sharp compared to my other stainless and carbon steel knives.



Hi,
yes I thinned a bit behind the edge at every sharpening (now only on Ohira Suita) and even if this knife is not the funniest to sharpen it got a nice edge. I can't tell about edge retention as it's only for home use. I wouldn't try any micro bevel on mine.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 20, 2017)

The steel is 19C27. Quite coarse grained, abrasion resistant. It delivers a rather aggressive edge. I wouldn't go higher than 2k, except for deburring.


----------



## jkao (Apr 20, 2017)

How does 19c27 compare to vg10? Most of my other stainless are vg10.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 20, 2017)

VG-10 has a unusual dulling curve. Gets scary sharp, loses that sharpness very quickly to stay almost forever at a very acceptable level for average kitchen work. 19C27 lacks the first stage. If you know how to abrade a VG-10 burr 19C27 shouldn't be too difficult.
I should add that both abrasion and corrosion resistance are higher with 19C27.


----------

